# Fourth of July Agility weekend! - picture heavy!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

O and I had a good weekend at the three day AKC agility trial here in Rhode Island. Friday was a good NQ day. Every NQ were great runs with a one bar down or something minor like that keeping us from Q'ing. Saturday, Ocean earned his second Open FAST leg with a first place. Again, his NQ's were really, really nice runs I was so happy with. Yesterday he earned his first Time 2 Beat Q (10 points because he set the time in our jump height) and his first Open Standard Q...both Q's were first place. I am so excited. I have been waiting patiently for **this guy** to start showing up. He's improved a bunch just in the month we've been off...and his adult brain is kicking in more and more. 

I ended up buying all of the pics from Friday's Open JWW because they are just awesome. Enjoy!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)




----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)




----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)




----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)




----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Goin' to get our leash....and Ocean body slams the chair so he can get it faster and we can tug for a run well done. LOL























































Laughing with the stewards table...










Good Boy O!!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

FABULOUS shots and HUGE congratulations!!!! Good for you! Way to go!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Awesome pics! Love your boys!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats and I LOVE these pictures!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Awesome pictures of a dog who truly enjoys the sport. Thank you for sharing such wonderful pictures


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Great pictures!! And congrats!!


----------



## HVani (Jun 11, 2015)

He is gorgeous! 

Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

luv mi pets said:


> Awesome pictures of a dog who truly enjoys the sport. Thank you for sharing such wonderful pictures


Thanks all of you! I knew you guys would enjoy seeing them. 

Agility is Ocean's life's work....this is the sport he was born to do. He really doesn't care much for obedience...and I respect that totally. I'm not going to try to cram a round agility peg into square obedience hole. My little Rocket Rottweiler and I are having a lot of fun together.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Terrific pictures - thank you for sharing.



> Agility is Ocean's life's work....this is the sport he was born to do. He really doesn't care much for obedience...and I respect that totally. I'm not going to try to cram a round agility peg into square obedience hole.


I really like your perspective. When I first got Katie, I wanted to do nose work with her. She'd probably enjoy it, but she _loves_ to run and jump, so I'm leaping out of my comfort zone to do agility with her.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful pictures! Glad you both has such a fantastic weekend


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

His joy in agility is so beautiful. As always, thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome pictures!!! I really love the ones of you and him at the end.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Awwwww.....thanks!!!  O loves a good game of tug! That boy would rather play tug than have food for rewards!


----------

